
Netflix API Launches - ajbatac
http://blog.programmableweb.com/2008/10/01/netflix-api-launches/
======
josefresco
Quick! 5 business ideas built around the NetFlix API ... go

~~~
rudyfink
NetDater - Date people in your area with similar movie tastes or movies in
que.

~~~
aneesh
This is a cool idea. If anyone is interested in building something like this
as a side project on weekends, reply here or email me. I've done stuff with
data mining/recommendations before.

------
TrevorJ
Since the traditional media content providers have been slow to adopt internet
distribution and there is no "One place" where you can find complete content
from all of the networks and studios, API's are really an exciting development
because if several of the content providers adopt them it should make it
easier for a third party to allow an end-user to find the content they want
regardless of what service it happens to be available under.

------
ca98am79
someone _please_ make an iphone application where I can search and add to my
instant queue

~~~
tocomment
I'll add it to my list of apps to make. Can I put Netflix in the name or would
that violate trademarks?

~~~
ulysses
'Netflix cannot be the first word in the application name. It can be used in
the naming of an app as “x for Netflix” or “x with Netflix”, “x’s Netflix
Manager”, etc. This makes it clear that the offering is not from Netflix.'

<http://developer.netflix.com/docs/Branding>

------
terpua
When you rate a movie on Netflix, it will be posted on your twitter account
using hashes.

